# Good grinder for Coffee shop?



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I am helping to open a coffee shop and we need a decent grinder to go with a 3 group La Marzocco FB 80 (if I got the FB letters right)

What do you recommend? Should be a "doser"

We bought a second hand Santos Silence 40 got new blades but I am not too impressed...

Thanks for suggestions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its a 63mm burr grinder.

What's not good about it.

Functionality or taste in the cup?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you are going doser, then the robur or royal are pretty good, the anfim super caimano has a fab doser and 75 mm burrs, the k10 barista is a great doser grinder. There are loads of great dosered grinders around, generally try to get the big burred bigger motored ones as they generally perform the best in the cup.

What sort of budget do they have? What volume are they expecting?, what is the skill level of the barista?It might help to steer your question in a more precise direction.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Huge fan of the Anfim Super Cam with the timer. Had some really excellent shots from this grinder, and a lot of industry peeps say it produces better shots than a Robur.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Robur is almost the golden standard.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Theres probably a reason for that. but here are two interesting perspectives.

One local coffee shop to me, had Super Caimano Baristas and they grind a fairly dark roast Allpress. They moved to a robur and believe that to have absolutely been the right choice in terms of in the cup results.

Another local shop, uses Square Mile - Red Brick as their coffee of choice, and they have just ditched all their Roburs in favour of Flat burr Ceado grinders as he believes flat burr grinders bring out better flavour in lighter roasts.

SO make of that what you will! My experience of tasting the darker roasted coffee between the Anfim and Robur was that the robur filled in some of the middle notes in the coffee and gave it more body, so perhaps indeed the Robur produces a richer cup.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all for reply

Main problem is the adjustment...The steps are big and when the seller adjusted the blades, when I readjusted them, they were 2 clicks off and the motor and the blades have almost wobble feel to it.

I have a Rossi RR45 (at home) and it is much more solid, (same 63mm blades, just left turn) better adjustment, (smaller steps) and I have to back off 5 clicks, not to choke my machine. (Isomac TEA my new baby and Silvia)

The Santos is quiet but I have to come to very close to 0 point, maybe 2-3 clicks off...(the blades are not seasoned yet)

The traffic he hopes to get is as many people as possible, (50-100 @ day?) he got a brand new La Marzocco FB 80, 3 group beauty but not a matching grinder...

I checked out all your suggestions and I will see what he feels like "dishing" out.

The budget is "least possible" he doesn't mind a second hand...

Have a nice weekend and I will keep you posted as to what we get.

cheers

PS. You would go doserless coffeechap?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The budget shouldn't be 'least as possble'. It should be the 'best you can afford'. If the grinder is pants and/or breaks down the whole operation will fail.

Go on-demand, something like a K30 perhaps.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> The budget shouldn't be 'least as possble'. It should be the 'best you can afford'. If the grinder is pants and/or breaks down the whole operation will fail.
> 
> Go on-demand, something like a K30 perhaps.


 It should be: the '*best you can afford*'.

That's what I meant, just badly worded.

Thanx for the tip


----------

